# Suggestion - sticky ID thread. And ID help pls :D



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rather than having a bunch of different ID threads all the time, can we make one stickied ID thread- that way when people need to ID something, they can scroll through backlog and hopefully self- ID

that said can i get some help identifying this please:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16490&d=1330122296

much thanks.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats Hygrophilia corymbrosa.

and you could bookmark these two pages:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php
and
http://www.tropica.com/plants/plant-list-a-z.aspx


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Will, 
I went through a bunch of different sources and had no luck, I knew it was a hygro - just not the species... 

this particular one seems prolific in an epic fashion - any part of it that detaches from the main stem seems to root no matter how small.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

yes hygro are super hardy.

Let me put it this way, several times now have I accidentally cut the tip of a leaf off of some H.polysperma. After these little itty bitty leaf tips float around for a couple days... they root! then grow a stem, then a whole plant. All from a tiny centimeter bit of a leaf that was severed. if that's not an invasive plant, I don't know what is... wait, duckweed actually. first it was in one of my tanks, then two, now all 8.


----------

